# Is it worth me breeding in this scenario...



## wench (16 March 2017)

I have a very well bred mare, sj lines, but also well connected with dressage horses. Whilst I got here on the cheap, she really is the horse of a life time. Her only faults are she's' knocking on a bit age wise, and she has a few bad habits she's taught herself when some numpties owned her. 

I've been eying up stallions for a while for her, and I'm pretty sure that Ramiro b would be the perfect husband for her, and if all went to plan, the foal would be a pretty good one (for me to keep for myself).

So I've thought... pros... I'd get an exceptionally well bred horse that I'd probably never be able to afford in real life, that should be capable of doing everything I could want in a horsey competition career.

Downsides, I could kill my mare. It would take three years of forking out livery before I could do anything with foal. Would mean I'd have to have another year off riding my mare (already had six months of not riding her due to work)


----------



## D66 (16 March 2017)

Duh, i thought you had a new boyfriend.


----------



## SpringArising (16 March 2017)

wench said:



			if all went to plan
		
Click to expand...

Does it ever with horses? 

Personally I'd save myself the hassle and buy something. Looking at it from a totally logical and detached POV, there are dozens and dozens of what people call their "once in a lifetime" horses - that doesn't mean they should be bred from. Or that we need more horses on the planet. 

There are also dozens and dozens of top quality foals and youngsters already out there, and horses, if you don't want to wait four years before you can even ride the thing!


----------



## Asha (16 March 2017)

I had the same dilemma years ago. I actually put it off one year because I was worried about the possibility of her having complications. It is something you have to get your head around. My mare has bred two stunning horses, neither of which I can ride ! 
Now, saying that I don't know what sort of rider you are, I'm a RC sort of person, my mare is a typical RC mare, just so happens that both foals seem to have picked up more from the stallions than her. One is a decent SJ, and the other destined to event. Both lovely, put both competition types. I'm considering a third and final one from her, and hoping that putting her to Archie will give me what I wanted.

So, you do need to get your head around the fact you don't what types she will throw, what rideability you will get.

However, using Ramiro B, in my view is a blinking good start point, as he has a reputation of adding good trainable sorts ( I have a SJ mare in foal to him, due in 3 weeks ... EEK)

So, yes its worth it, as long as you accept you might not get what you want. Ive waited 9 years to get what I wanted, and I had to go out an buy her.

It certainly isn't a cheaper way of doing things, I dread to think what its cost to raise both of mine, but honestly ive loved every minute of it, and I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## ihatework (16 March 2017)

Is she graded and does she have solid performance history?
If yes and you have 5K (given you are reliant on livery) to get the foal to weaning then go for it.

If not stick £200 in an ISA each month. Then by the time you would have reached a 4yo you will have 10k to spend on a smart just backed youngster and will be able to take your pick.


----------



## Cortez (16 March 2017)

Speaking as an ex stud farm owner, save yourself the time/money/risks and go buy a nice 2-3-4 or year old. That way you can choose the breeding/size/sex/colour/conformation/movement/temprement that you want. It will be cheaper too, and there will be lots to choose from


----------



## Goldenstar (16 March 2017)

It's certainly makes no sense to breed .
However if you want to do it that's another thing ,then you just embrace it warts and all .
It certainly won't save you money .


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 March 2017)

I wanted to breed from my show horse, she had bred before and the foal would be for me, however  a year of studs fees, vet fees, livery fees we had no foal. 

The stud were very upset and wanted her to come back, but I'd said from the start I'd give her a year and if it didn't happen then it wasn't meant to be. So even if you decide to go ahead you still might not actually get a foal at the end of it, so would you be prepared to lose the money?


----------



## honetpot (16 March 2017)

Breeding is never about money its about heart. Before you go any further get her examined and swabbed and a good repro vet evaluation. 
  I lost my best mare last year, she had already had one foal, who is now six, I have a free return this year as the mare died, my heart just isn't in it. I keep looking at mares, but they are not her. She was fairly young and in the best of health and was PTS for something totally unconnected to her pregnancy, just one of those things. 
Apart from money you have nothing to lose, it is of course a lot easier to buy a foal. I bought an Archie baby for less than it would cost me to breed one.


----------



## honetpot (16 March 2017)

Breeding is never about money its about heart. Before you go any further get her examined and swabbed and a good repro vet evaluation. 
  I lost my best mare last year, she had already had one foal, who is now six, I have a free return this year as the mare died, my heart just isn't in it. I keep looking at mares, but they are not her. She was fairly young and in the best of health and was PTS for something totally unconnected to her pregnancy, just one of those things. 
Apart from money you have nothing to lose, it is of course a lot easier to buy a foal. I bought an Archie baby for less than it would cost me to breed one.


----------



## Equi (16 March 2017)

As said it's what you want. You can want for something but it might not come out anything like you wanted! I think it's a wonderful experience to have but in the long run won't be saving money. However spread out over years it is a bit easier than just forking out 10k at once obviously.  Have you mare vetted for breeding and see what they say - they might say sorry she won't breed and then you know but if she's good to go and you know you have a great stallion (and the chance of a horse you would actually want to keep) go for it lol


----------



## scottyg (16 March 2017)

Well Ramiro B is a very good choice. My 11month old Ramiro B filly is fantastic and such a good temperament.   As said above, it's expensive breeding,  and then paying to keep until old enough to break in, but honestly it's the best thing I have ever done.  I was very lucky that it was smooth sailing throughout for my mare
 Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Mazerati (26 March 2017)

What is the mares breeding? What is her stamp. I'm not a huge Ramiro B lover but he's good on the right mare


----------



## amy_b (29 March 2017)

I think if you put a good amount of time and research into bloodlines, temperament and soundness therefore reducing your chances of failure it is a good way of buying you next horse, sort of on finance. 

I bred my own foal, now rising four and she has been the easiest horse I have ever dealt with in my life! I made sure she lived in a herd of horses the same age until she was one and IMO that sets them up for life, she then moved into our very small herd of three mares. She has been shown in hand every year, is an absolute doddle with whatever I want of her, now backed and hacked out with no stress.

In contrast, I also bought a 4 year old, now rising six. He is a pain to do in every way, wasn't used to rugs, hot shoeing, cant be left on his own, nappy, aggressive around food...the list goes on. Thankfully he is turning intoa  really sweet boy with a bit of TLC but my point is that my baby is constantly easier to do and have around than he is and I think it is totally down to her up bringing - I made sure to do a little bit with her but not every day and made sure she spent her days being a horse and learning her manners from an old mare. 

I would recommend it personally but do a lot of homework prior.


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 March 2017)

Fools breed horses for wise men to buy!  I should know - I'm a breeder!  If you want a nice young horse, buy a weanling from a reputable stud,  Then you have plenty of time to rear it and train it - but beware - livery yards are rarely a good place for youngsters!


----------



## Tyssandi (30 March 2017)

wench said:



			I have a very well bred mare, sj lines, but also well connected with dressage horses. Whilst I got here on the cheap, she really is the horse of a life time. Her only faults are she's' knocking on a bit age wise, and she has a few bad habits she's taught herself when some numpties owned her. 

I've been eying up stallions for a while for her, and I'm pretty sure that Ramiro b would be the perfect husband for her, and if all went to plan, the foal would be a pretty good one (for me to keep for myself).

So I've thought... pros... I'd get an exceptionally well bred horse that I'd probably never be able to afford in real life, that should be capable of doing everything I could want in a horsey competition career.

Downsides, I could kill my mare. It would take three years of forking out livery before I could do anything with foal. Would mean I'd have to have another year off riding my mare (already had six months of not riding her due to work)
		
Click to expand...

I am on the other side of the fence and yes there are bills and heartach sometimes but there is also reward and experiance.  I don't regret one thing breeding my mare  and although I lost her to ilness I still have her son to continue her spirit


----------

